# Endurance Riding in Mongolia?



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

To me, this isn't a test of the horses, but of the riders. They switch out horses every 40 km for a 1000 km trek through the Mongolian outback -- um, what part of Mongolia isn't outback???

I don't think I would do this, but maaaayyyyybe I would, if I was single, no kids...
The Mongol Derby 2012 is over | The Adventurists

While you're there, check out the other adventure trips. Way cool. I would totally do the Mongol Rally!


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> um, what part of Mongolia isn't outback???


Depends on your definition of outback, I suppose, but maybe the massive desert bit? Or the big mountains in the north-west? 

That aside, however, I would happily sign up to nearly all of their activities. They started out as another outfit and have grown since then, but they're still a nice bunch. 

You should sign up for the Mongol Derby anyway - think how impressed your kids would be!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

sounds cool, wonder how much it is, the websight does the ol secret squirrel game on pricing. Really hate that stuff.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Joe, some of the events on that site are charity events. So you'd have to cover all your own expenses, but I don't think registration is very much. You should do it!


----------

